# صلاة في عيد حد الزعف....( لقداسة البابا شنودة)



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*  







+ أعطيني يا ربى يسوع   المسيح  القيثارة الحسنة التي لداود النبى (رؤ 14: 2 ) 
لأسبح تسبيح الأطفال ولأهتف معهم في هذا اليوم.. وأوصنا  لابن داود.. مبارك الآتى باسم الرب.. أو صنا في الأعالى.*

*+ علمنى يا رب الأتضاع والوداعة لأنك قلت بفمك المبارك: تعلموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب.   *

*     فأتأمل صعودك إلى أورشليم هكذا متواضعا وليس ذلك غريبا فالاتضاع هو في جميع أعمالك.*

*+ أعطيني يا رب أن أسمع صوتك المحبوب لنفسى:.. لا تخافى يا أبنة صهيون.. وقل لكهنتك أن يحلونى من ربط خطاياى كما قلت لتلاميذك الأطهار أن يحلوا الجحش والاتان.*

*+ ليتنى أقوم اليوم في هذا العيد وافرش الطريق أمامك مع من فرشوا الثياب في الطريق وهم الذين غسلوها وبيضوها في دم الخروف (رؤ 7: 14) فأتعلم كيف أزين الطريق أمامك بأعمال المحبة وسائر الفضائل.*

*+ ليتنى أكون باب الهيكل ذلك الباب الملكى الذي دخلت فيه وأنت آتياً إلى أورشليم المدينة المقدسة (رؤ 21: 21).*

*+ ليتنى أحسب اليوم بين تلك الحجارة الناطقة الكريمة في هيكلك المقدس (رؤ 21: 19 ). وبين الأساسات المقدسة (رؤ 21: 19). *
*+ قومى يا نفسى إصعدى مخلصك لأورشليم السمائية (رؤ 7: 9- 12) وسط هذا الجمع الكثير الذي لم يستطيع أحد أن يعده من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة الواقفين أمام العرش وأمام الخروف وهم متسربلون بالثياب البيض وفى أيديهم سعف النخل وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين: الخلاص لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف .. وأسرعى وإسجدى مع الملائكة والقوات السمائية وإنطقى معهم قائلة:*

*البركة والمجد والحكمة والشكر والكرامة والقدرة والقوة لإلهنا إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين *

كتاب أحد الشعانين - لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
 
م ن ق و ل للامانة
​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

جميله اوىىىىىىىى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

مشتاقه اكون ام قال:


> جميله اوىىىىىىىى


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى كتير  صلوة جميلة جدااااا فى قمة الجماال والروووووعة *
*وكل سنة وانت طيب *​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوضك

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## jo87 (28 مارس 2010)

جمال البابا خلانا نحب اي حرف يقوله


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2010)

امين 
ربنا يصعدها امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة 
شكرا اخويا على الصلاة الجميلة .. كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

tinaton قال:


> *ميرسى كتير  صلوة جميلة جدااااا فى قمة الجماال والروووووعة *
> *وكل سنة وانت طيب *​


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوضك
> 
> وكل سنة وانت طيب


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

jo87 قال:


> جمال البابا خلانا نحب اي حرف يقوله


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

zezza قال:


> امين
> ربنا يصعدها امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة
> شكرا اخويا على الصلاة الجميلة .. كل سنة و انت طيب


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (28 مارس 2010)

صلاة حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

وربنا يخليلنا قداسة البابا ويحافظ علية
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> صلاة حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى
> 
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2010)

*آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله*


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 مارس 2010)

*



+ ليتنى أقوم اليوم في هذا العيد وافرش الطريق أمامك مع من فرشوا الثياب في الطريق وهم الذين غسلوها وبيضوها في دم الخروف (رؤ 7: 14) فأتعلم كيف أزين الطريق أمامك بأعمال المحبة وسائر الفضائل.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
محبة يسوع لترعاك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

